# implantation bleed?



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Well I'm due to test tomorrow  Just wanted to ask what implantation bleeding is? On yesterday I bleed a little but it was a browny colour? (sorry if too much information ) Normally I start spotting 2 dyas before and I havent this time? My boobs are really sore and i'm tired but im not sure if its just the witch signs?

I dont know whether to be positive or prepare for the worst? I nearly just tested but didnt.

Oh well the joys of ttc  

lots of     to all

Love Olive 22XXX


----------



## tamzin14 (Apr 12, 2007)

sorry i dont have any words of wisdom and not had a BFP yet but please keep us posted and lots of


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a thread on 2ww board called "FAQs in 2ww" that has information about implantation bleed...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Fingers crossed its good news for you 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi

well I tested this morning and  .

Thanks Minxy for all your help and the link, it was helpful.

Olive 22XX


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Well I have just found out I am pregnant today, thought the witch was going to show yesterday as have period type pains the heavy feeling with bloating, and lower back pain, without being too crude I had a feeling something was a bit different from the norm when I noticed how blue my lips were down there and that my temps were high this morning after being low yesterday, and sense of smell acute. last night had a little light brown discharge and thought here we go gonna be flooded this morning but nothing just more of the same did a test at work, my collegue went to Tescos for me and bought the test and I have got a really dark positive, just frustrating that af and pregnancy symptoms are so alike hoping technology helps us in the future to fathom these things out a bit better and stop the frustration that is causes.


----------



## tamzin14 (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG thats fantastic news i am so pleased for you and wish you all the best for the coming months XXXXX


----------

